# Rod and Jill's last train stop before heading home



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod and Jill Fearnley spent a couple of days in the Preskit area Sunday and Monday before heading to PHX for the ride home on the big bird..... On the way to PHX, they stopped by the PCSRR for a visit. It wasn't an officail train stop because Rod promised Jill that they would spend a few days without trains. So we sat on the patio, having a cup of tea, a bottle of water and chatted about many things while the trains were running. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif That way it wasn't an official train stop. 

Went to lunch at the local Blue Hills Cafe, where they had the best hamburger while in the US. At 1 pm they headed for PHX to catch the BA 747 to Heathrow. 

'Twas wonderful having them here in AZ for the past 2 weeks. MLSer's is a great family...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Stan for hosting such a great finish to our two weeks in Arizona. We had a ball! Ate too much, spent to much and travelled all over. 
We started in Phoenix for the NGRC, met all the great friends that we had made before at the Queen Mary, hopefully made new friends from MLS, that we met for the first time. 
You know it is kind of hard to explain to folks, that people, that you share a common interest with,and have only met over the internet can become such good friends. As you say Stan, MLS is a big family, with a big heart. 
Thank you,Stan, and all of the other guys(and Wives) that made Jill and my vacation, one to remember. 
Rod and Jill Fearnley 

PS I was just inside my customs limit coming back home.................


----------

